# My pheasant hunt



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Well, I figured since its been more than a week that it's time to post on how my phez opener went. My dad and I went down to southern Utah where he grew up on friday afternoon. I picked him up around 1:30, and we were off. After a quick stop at the barn in Santaquin for some of the worlds best apples, and a drink at the Chevron on the corner, we were on our way. We got down there with just a couple hours of light left, and decided we should get right out into the fields to scout the situation. We saw a bunch of deer, a group of chukars (on a road that runs through private property :evil: ) and just one rooster. It was good just to cruise the fields and breath the fresh air though. We shacked up at a local motel for the night.

The next morning, we were up, bright and early, awaiting a phone call from my one of my buddies letting us know he was in town. After some breakfast and a quick fill-up at the gas station, we headed out to the fields to await shooting hours. We posted up at the end of a stretch of fenceline, with my uncle and cousin at the other end, and once it got light enough to see, we started our push towards them. It only took 30 minutes or so, and we didn't see anything but some low flying geese, which made me wish I had packed steel shot. After walking the other end of the fenceline, we decided to separate from my cousin and uncle, and meet up at the end of a stretch of canal. As we pushed anther fenceline on our way to the canal, we couldn't help but notice all the roosting spots in the grass. I happened to find one that looked particularly fresh, with still-wet pheasant droppings in it. As we stood there discussing the find, we had no idea the rooster that we had just kicked off of it was planning his escape, and after several seconds of being there, he decided it was time to make a break for it, and boomed out of the edge of the grass. Neither my buddy or I could tell he was a rooster immediately, and before we had a chance to get a bead, my pops had pulled the trigger, and down he went.

As we came to later find out, just a few bb's had knocked him down. One or two broke his left wing, and a golden bb in the head. My dad thinks he shot over him, but I insist he was behind him, and just a few bb's from the right-most side of his spread did the job. Either way, we had an unscathed bird for dinner.

Here's the bird-check out the length of those tail feathers!:
[attachment=0:1g0hc3gp]phezhunt08.JPG[/attachment:1g0hc3gp]

We went on to see 4 more birds: one hen that came up right under my buddy, a hen and a rooster that flushed very wild, not allowing a shot, and another hen. Generally we see quite a few more hens than roosters, but this was not to be the case this year. We were saddened and dismayed to see the presence of so many raccoon and skunk tracks in the ditches and river banks. Something really needs to be done there. We also jumped a nice little 2 point buck as we pushed through one of the WMA's in the area.

It wasn't the best hunt we've had, but it was still fun to get out. We keep talking about Nebraska, or South Dakota; I guess it's time to just pony up the dough and do it.

Good Hunting!

Chaser


----------



## 12 Volt Man (Sep 7, 2007)

Those are some extreme tail feathers for sure. Nice bird! 8)


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

those are some long o tail feathers. nice job guys.


----------



## Poo Pie (Nov 23, 2007)

Way to go COAB- sounds like good times...


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Great looking rooster!!


----------

